# Anyone heard of K2 Zed 3.3?



## Visionist (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't really seem to find much of anything online about it, K2's website has 3.0, but not 3.3. 
I can pickup the bike for $200 and it looks to be in pretty good shape. Is this bike any good for a beginner/at all? I broke my last bike( a full suspension $400 Raleigh, I didn't buy it) by jumping off a curb... so I'm looking for something a little more durable at least.


----------



## Visionist (Nov 23, 2012)

Nobody?


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Hard to tell from the pics ,but looks to be entry level . Post the specs or look them up on bikepedia .In general entry level gear doesn't hold to much abuse.


----------



## Visionist (Nov 23, 2012)

rangeriderdave said:


> Hard to tell from the pics ,but looks to be entry level . Post the specs or look them up on bikepedia .In general entry level gear doesn't hold to much abuse.


I'm going to be using whatever bike I get for transport and for some trail riding. Nothing extreme.
These seem to be the specs:


> Frame 6061 Aluminum Hardtail,
> Custom Blend Tubing
> Rear Shock N/A
> Fork SR SUNTOUR XCT-V3, 100mm
> ...


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

That bike is a entry level bike ,for what you intend to use it for it will be ok. If you ride it hard you will start bending and breaking things. Have you test rode ,it does it fit ?


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

the number 3.3 is different for the website is because the 3.3 was made to a specific company and the specs they wanted.

edit
it is an entry level bike


----------

